# Average amount of tobacco per bowl?



## MascaraSnake (Aug 29, 2006)

I'm trying to measure out how long a pound bag will last me so I can budget my yearly income around it...I weighed it out and it looked like 1.5 grams per packed bowl. 

Does this seem about right? That's about one and a half cigarettes, and due to the math I've done it should cost me under twenty cents per smoke.

If this is really true, I've got all the more reason to stop smoking cigs...


----------



## beezer (Aug 29, 2006)

cigarettes are bad umkay. Bowls are tastier IMHO but haven't touched a pipe in years. Catain Black white was my favorite back in the day.


----------



## niner (Aug 3, 2006)

it depends on the size of your bowl, but 1.5gm is about 0.05oz. I haven't measured my pipes, but tobaccocellar.org suggests roughly 10 bowls/oz or 0.1oz/bowl, on average, which is almost twice what you measured. Of course it depends on how you pack them as well. Pipe smoking though is considerably cheaper than cigars and cigarettes, once you get passed the price of the pipe and all the accessories etc.


----------



## Charles (Sep 28, 2005)

It all depends upon the size of the bowl and how I pack it. My Peterson holds quite a bit more than my Bjarne Churchwarden, plus I have several different kinds of tobac. I have yet to actually finish an entire tin/bag of tobacco. I seem to buy new stuff before old is finished, but I would imagine that a pound is going to last you several months at least.


----------



## justasmoke (Aug 27, 2006)

MascaraSnake said:


> I'm trying to measure out how long a pound bag will last me so I can budget my yearly income around it...I weighed it out and it looked like 1.5 grams per packed bowl.
> 
> Does this seem about right? That's about one and a half cigarettes, and due to the math I've done it should cost me under twenty cents per smoke.
> 
> If this is really true, I've got all the more reason to stop smoking cigs...


Dude, you tugging on our legs right ?


----------



## caskwith (Apr 10, 2006)

Pipe bowl size can vary so much. My Dr grabow is quite a small pipe (perfect for a 30min smoke) and holds about 1-2g depending on tobacco type (aromatics weigh more due to increased moisture content). whereas my unbranded pipe which i take out with me has a huge bowl that holds over 7g of tobacco that will last me many hours, quite often i cant finishe the bowl because there is too much.

it all depends on the size of your pipe bowl and how much to try and pack into it.

sorry thats not much help with your maths


----------

